# My New Leash: The Ultimate in Luxury!!



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

I just ordered a new leash today, and I am SO excited!!!! I was searching for a leather leash, but not just any leather leash. I needed something luxurious, soft, and pliable. But, I also needed something that could stand up to the biggest dog you could throw at it. I really found it!! I came across www.handcrafteddogcollars.com and instantly I knew that this is where I am getting my leash. He has ostrich, sting ray, shark, African elephant, python, hornback alligator, and other things. I looked at some of his work, and it is LEAPS and BOUNDS farther than any leather work I've seen in the past. 
When I called Bob, I asked for something buttery soft, and extremely durable, and he reccomended ostrich. He said that ostrich is one of the softest things I'm going to be able to buy, and also one of the strongest. He also said he could line the inside with kevlar for additional strength and rigidity. He is going to pad the handle with deer skin so I am going to be able to feel even more luxury. 
It is going to be a tan, with off white deerskin padding in the handle. It is going to be SO luxurious. It is going to be an inch wide. All of this only cost me $250!! I am so glad that I am able to get such a good product at such a good price!! 
Go to Bob's website!! You won't be dissapointed!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Only 250$...LOL *ONLY*

You must post photos of this thing


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

African Elephant. Is that legal? Not trying to be mean or anything, but $250.00, thats an awful lot of money for a leash! But, I must admit, with all the leashes I've bought over the past 6 years, it probably adds up to more than that. As much as I would love to, the other half would kill me if I spent that much! Good on you though, I'm glad you've found something you absolutely adore,.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> African Elephant. Is that legal? Not trying to be mean or anything, but $250.00, thats an awful lot of money for a leash! But, I must admit, with all the leashes I've bought over the past 6 years, it probably adds up to more than that. As much as I would love to, the other half would kill me if I spent that much! Good on you though, I'm glad you've found something you absolutely adore,.


The elephant is from Zimbabwe. It is a little more pricey because the supply is limited because they don't poach them. The leather comes from an elephant that has died naturally, or one that has been attacking a village. It is completely legal.
It is purchased with CITIES certificates that it was legally harvested and assured by the Government of Zimbabwe and the United States Fish & Wildlife.
I thought the price was great. $250 isn't a large price to pay for a luxury product.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Ugh. I dare not look....'cause I have a thing for beautifully crafted leather stuff. I am already saving up for a nice collar from olicollars.com (especially good for mastiff breeds)- maybe by Mateo's 2nd birthday in May I will splurge. :tongue:

I have a nice, soft leather leash (6 foot), but would also like to have a 10 foot as well. By the way, Etsy has some really nice collars and leashes...


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Ugh. I dare not look....'cause I have a thing for beautifully crafted leather stuff. I am already saving up for a nice collar from olicollars.com (especially good for mastiff breeds)- maybe by Mateo's 2nd birthday in May I will splurge. :tongue:
> 
> I have a nice, soft leather leash (6 foot), but would also like to have a 10 foot as well. By the way, Etsy has some really nice collars and leashes...


I have been on the phone with 42 leather companies in the last 5 days. NOBODY beats this quality! Take a look at some of this stuff! I have a thing for high quality leather dog products too lol!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Holy moly! I have a thing for high quality dog products, for sure. Some think I'm crazy for spending $65 on a dog collar, but I don't think I could shell out $250 for a leash, lol. My leash from Ella's Lead is leather, tan, and super soft. And ran around $30, I believe. Extremely happy. 

I'm glad you're happy with the product though.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Jacksons Mom said:


> Holy moly! I have a thing for high quality dog products, for sure. Some think I'm crazy for spending $65 on a dog collar, but I don't think I could shell out $250 for a leash, lol. My leash from Ella's Lead is leather, tan, and super soft. And ran around $30, I believe. Extremely happy.
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with the product though.


I talked with Ella's Lead! Super nice people!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd love some Ella leads collars for my dogs but they would either never be used or get ruined.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I think I will stick with my cheap leather collars and homemade rope leashes :smile: 

Honestly though, I wish I could afford stuff like that. It sounds like it will be SO awesome! I'm happy for you! I can't imagine spending that much on a leash though, gosh!


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Kassandra said:


> I think I will stick with my cheap leather collars and homemade rope leashes :smile:
> 
> Honestly though, I wish I could afford stuff like that. It sounds like it will be SO awesome! I'm happy for you! I can't imagine spending that much on a leash though, gosh!


I am SO excited. I think I am going to get a horn back alligator collar for the ultimate set of luxury. The elephant is about $400 for a leash, so at least I didn't get one of those! (Yet)


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

My $30 ST Leathercraft leash is absolutely butter soft, and extremely sturdy. It can also be used in the river or lake, go out hiking, take a beating and stay that way. I don't think your $250 leash is going to be near the river any time soon. I want sturdy equipment I can actually use. To me, spending $250 on a piece of equipment that I can't use all the time is just ridiculous.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

RawPitbulls said:


> I am SO excited. I think I am going to get a horn back alligator collar for the ultimate set of luxury. The elephant is about $400 for a leash, so at least I didn't get one of those! (Yet)


Holy cow!! 400$ for a leash, and here I was thinking 250$ was outrageous!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

No, no, the elephant collar is $595. I can't find the price for the elephant leash right now, but I'm sure last night I read it was around $750!
If I was rich and had leashes and collars costing this much, I don't think I'd worry too much about them being in the river or the sea, if they get ruined you just buy another.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

Savage Destiny said:


> My $30 ST Leathercraft leash is absolutely butter soft, and extremely sturdy. It can also be used in the river or lake, go out hiking, take a beating and stay that way. I don't think your $250 leash is going to be near the river any time soon. I want sturdy equipment I can actually use. To me, spending $250 on a piece of equipment that I can't use all the time is just ridiculous.


Savage... Where might I begin? 
This IS sturdy equipment that I will be able to use. This thing can be thrown in the water, have a presa canario on the other end pulling, or whatever else I want to do. All I have to do is care for it properly, like you should yours. 
DO NOT reply to me again unless you have something nice to say like a decent human being! 

"If you can't say something nice... don't say nothing at all." -Thumper


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> No, no, the elephant collar is $595. I can't find the price for the elephant leash right now, but I'm sure last night I read it was around $750!
> If I was rich and had leashes and collars costing this much, I don't think I'd worry too much about them being in the river or the sea, if they get ruined you just buy another.


I think the collar/leash set was $595, but don't hold me to it. When I call him tomorrow, I'll ask.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, you are probably right RPB. I've got a memory like a sieve lately, especially when it comes to numbers. And, I tend to agree, a leash made of leather and kevlar should be able to handle water without a problem. Mine is leather with a lined deer skin handle and it's been in salt water many, many times. Just seemed to make it darker and softer.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

are you friends with Bob?


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

RawPitbulls said:


> Savage... Where might I begin?
> This IS sturdy equipment that I will be able to use. This thing can be thrown in the water, have a presa canario on the other end pulling, or whatever else I want to do. All I have to do is care for it properly, like you should yours.
> DO NOT reply to me again unless you have something nice to say like a decent human being!
> 
> "If you can't say something nice... don't say nothing at all." -Thumper


Thinking that I can get the same quality for less money makes me an indecent human being? lol. 

Just so you know, just because someone has a different point of view than you does not mean they're not a decent human being.


----------



## RawPitbulls (Feb 7, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> are you friends with Bob?


I definitely wouldn't call us friends. He is probably annoyed with me LOL! I am a problem customer! I call several times a day, and change my mind as often as I change my shoes! We haven't known each other for any length of time either.


----------



## Dogstar (Jan 1, 2016)

A $250 dog collar made from an elephant that died attacking a village? I'm not sure if I want to laugh or cry. I know that nowadays people like to buy designer dog collars and other luxurious pet accessories, but this dog collar is kind of exotic. Having said that, really nice craftsmanship. Those are really well made collars 

Saki.


----------

